

Carl Icahan on Economics - jaspertheghost
http://oyc.yale.edu/economics/financial-markets/content/sessions/session-15-guest-lecture-by-carl-icahn
Mr. Carl Icahn, a prominent activist investor in corporate America, talks about his career and how he became interested in finance and involved in shareholder activism. He discusses his thoughts about today's economy and American businesses and their inherent threats and opportunities. He believes that the biggest challenge facing corporate America is weak management and that today's CEOs, with exceptions, might not be the most capable of leading global companies. He sees opportunities for current, intelligent college students to succeed in the corporate world if they work hard and can identify valuable business pursuits
======
Rod
The illustrious _corporate raider_ 's name is actually spelled "Icahn". Yes,
Icahn! (sorry, could not help it)

